# Report - Fort Pickens



## fingerlakesfishing (Jun 30, 2008)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Well I finally made it over and down to the <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceType w:st="on">Fort</st1laceType> <st1laceName w:st="on">Pickens</st1laceName></st1lace> area and what an absolutely beautiful spot. We really enjoyed every minute of being there. You folks that live there are truly fortunate!<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Fished for ~4 hours last Friday 10 Am - 2 PM and caught a dozen plus of lady fish, 2 blue fish, and a smattering of other species. The bait fish were absolutely thick in the surf. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Most effective pattern for the day was the half and half clouser in chartreuse and white. I tie my own flies so I put a good bit of silver tinsel in there as well. Size 1.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Fishing with an 8 wt TFO rod with Orvis sink tip line to get down quickly. The surf was a bit rough with all the storms and we found that most of the strikes were coming from just under the bait fish school. The floating line wouldn't get there and the fully sinking hit the bottom too quickly.<o></o>

Sorry for the late post. I forgot my password so I had to do the reset deal.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job! The ladies and blues have definately been going crazy by the pass. I've been catching some on fly myself lately.


----------

